# New to flyfishing



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey guys. First post in this part of the forum. I have been on a few fly charters ranging from smallmouth in illinois to reds on the coast. I am looking to get into it more and would appreciate any and all input. Good starter rod and reel that won't break the bank but still performs well.... I've looked at taylor reels, abel reels, lamson, and a few others. Don't see fly gear online often on forums for sale.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Dec 13, 2016)

You want go wrong with a Ross. The CLA is a good one to start out with in a #2 model. Go to Cabelas bargain cave and see what rods they have on sale. The Sage VXP in a 5WT is on sale right now. I have a 6WT and love it. Looks like your down in south Georgia so it is a haul to come up and do some trout fishing. These streams are fishing awesome now.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 13, 2016)

First of all:

1)  How much do you want to spend?  You can get a Bass Pro or Cabela's combo (rod, reel and line all put together for you and ready to fish) for $100 - $150.  Or you can get a top of the line outfit for $1,200.

2)  What are you planning to fish for?  Trout or tarpon?

FWIW, the #1 selling outfit in the country is a 9' 5-weight.  It's great for trout and bluegill and will also handle light bass flies.  The #2 selling outfit is a 9' 8-weight.  It can handle bigger freshwater fish and is a great saltwater rod.   

Regardless, I always suggest new guys buy a "combo". For most people, I think that's better than trying to "mix and match" rod/reel/line by yourself.  Another thing to consider is that fly reels are ridiculously over-engineered.  Unless you'll be fishing in saltwater for big fish, buy a cheaper reel and put your savings into the rod and line.  If there's a fly shop nearby, buy an outfit from them and have them give you a casting lesson.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 13, 2016)

pay attention to the questions Centerpin asked, anybody that would answer your questions without knowing this info  is a "know it all" that really doesn't know that much and has just enough information to be dangerous


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Dec 13, 2016)

Whoo Hoo! I'm a know it all! LOL..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2016)

Some basic advice from someone who has fly fished for going on 40 years now, and has been quite successful at it: 

You don't need to spend a fortune on a rod and reel. There is a lot of ego-stoking and name-dropping in the flyrod and general fly fishing business. You don't want the cheapest junk you can buy at Walmart, but a decent Cabelas, Redington, TFO, or some such combo will catch just as many fish as that $1K rod with the $350 reel. Unless you are going after big, mean fish like tarpon or stripers, you don't need that expensive reel, especially. For 95% of the trout and smallmouth fishing I do, a reel is just a thing to hold line.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 13, 2016)

TheTroutWhisperer said:


> Whoo Hoo! I'm a know it all! LOL..



wasnt trying to insult personally but until you find out what his target fish are there is no way to make a smart suggestion about anything


----------



## GLS (Dec 13, 2016)

The Rajeffs, Tim and Steve, are some of the best casters in the world.  They designed the Echo series of rods.  I bought a combo as a gift recently for $154 delivered.  Rod, reel, line, backing and leader --9' for 5.       Gil


----------



## fishndoc (Dec 13, 2016)

The OP still hasn't answered Centerpin's questions; can't make any recommendation until we know your target species, and whether you plan to fish creeks, rivers, lakes, or salt flats.

As NC hillbilly pointed out you don't have to spend top dollar to get a usable outfit, but there is a "sweet spot" where you get a decent rig that doesn't leave you broke, but is good enough so you don't have to replace it as soon as you develop some proficiency at fly fishing.

Unfortunately, if your target is tarpon, the sweet spot is significantly higher than for stocker trout.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 13, 2016)

Questions answers 
1. I don't need anything extravagant. Like 300-400 or less if possible. 
2. I would love to be able to catch reds and good sized bass. I'm assuming an 8-9wt is my best bet for that. Going off of what I have learned from fishing with guides. 
I would like to trout fishing NGa since I dontravel a lot but I honestly don't know a bit about it and I don't know anyone who trout fishes. My trout knowledge is going to blue ridge ems and fishing with salmon eggs and trout magnet lures. My reds on a fly experience is significantly larger along with bass.


----------



## fishndoc (Dec 13, 2016)

A fast action 8 Wt rod would do you well.  A TFO BVK rod may run you a little over your total budget, but it will be a rod you will not "outgrow" as your skill increases.

You will need a decent reel to deal with salt, and a quality drag to handle reds.  While a name brand salt reel such as Ross, Orvis, Nautilus, etc would be preferred, it would eat up your entire budget.   My salt water experience is limited to only a couple of times each year, but I have an original Allen reel (China) that I bought at least 5-6 years ago for around $100, and it still functions adequately.

I would also encourage buying a premium fly line, such as the new SA salt water lines.  A quality line is as important as the rod when you need long casts.

If down the road, you get the urge to try mountain trout, you can get a down-sized rig, fortunately at a much down-sized cost.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for being so helpful! This has been probably the friendliest forum I've been on so far. Usually a guy who is newly interested ina. Forum gets grilled and downed.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 14, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Questions answers
> 1. I don't need anything extravagant. Like 300-400 or less if possible.



The Orvis Clearwater outfit immediately comes to mind.  You get a rod, reel and line shipped to your door for $337.

http://www.orvis.com/store/product....758&group_id=759&cat_id=14816&subcat_id=44180


As fishndoc mentioned above, the TFO BVK is a good rod.  TFO makes a bunch of other rods, too, and all come with a lifetime warranty.  This guy will sell you any TFO outfit you want.

http://www.burfish.com/catalog/tffrc.html


If there's a fly shop near you, I recommend you test cast some of their rods and buy from them.  If that's not an option, see above.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Dec 14, 2016)

Run down to Savannah and see Walter at Rivers and Glen.  The best thing you can do starting out is to have someone help you pick out the best gear (not always the most expensive) for what you want to do.  A lot of folks waste good money purchasing poorly designed rods and reels only to learn later they need to upgrade to something they can actually learn with and use for many years.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 15, 2016)

THAt Orvis look so like a great idea especially for the price. Does anyone else have experience with it?


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 15, 2016)

Jimmy Harris said:


> Run down to Savannah and see Walter at Rivers and Glen.  The best thing you can do starting out is to have someone help you pick out the best gear (not always the most expensive) for what you want to do.  A lot of folks waste good money purchasing poorly designed rods and reels only to learn later they need to upgrade to something they can actually learn with and use for many years.



I've gone in there twice and both times they were extremely rude and talked down to us like we were idiots because we were asking about a decent setup and said we didn't want the $1200 rod the guy had suggested.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 15, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> THAt Orvis look so like a great idea especially for the price. Does anyone else have experience with it?



I don't have that particular rod, but I have owned other Orvis rods, reels, waders, etc. over they years.  They sell good stuff and have outstanding customer service.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 15, 2016)

The Orvis stores suck bigtime, I like the products but will not set foot in there stores, I will use the online method


----------



## croaker (Dec 15, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler,  

If you want to try a few fly rods before you buy let me know.  
You are welcome to cast what I have.  4 to 9 weights from several makers.
Live in Bulloch Co. work in town.  
Send a PM or stop by my store.  Statesboro Seafood.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Dec 16, 2016)

Check sierratradingpost.com also. They have some great buys on outfits, leaders, tippet, etc.


----------



## RatherbeFishing (Dec 16, 2016)

A lot of good advice in this thread.

I second the Orvis rods. Recently bought a Clearwater 7 piece and it casts extremely well.

I also have a Cabelas 5 weight and a White River 3 weight and have been very happy with both. There are many good values in rods on the market today with very descent prices. You no longer have to drop a ton of cash to get good quality. The most important thing is to get on the water and have some fun!


----------



## IvyThicket (Dec 29, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I am looking to get into it more and would appreciate any and all input. Good starter rod and reel that won't break the bank but still performs well.... I've looked at taylor reels, abel reels, lamson, and a few others. Don't see fly gear online often on forums for sale.



I grew up in the NC Mountains and fly fished there my entire life. I'll give you what I've learned over the years of trout fishing. Trout fishing around here is less to do with the rod/reel and fly choice and more to do with your casting ability and presentation. I also put more stock in the line than I do rod and reel. As NCHillbilly stated, choose a reputible company but don't overbuy. Cabelas makes some great rods as does Redington, Orvis Echo, TFO, etc. Lamson also makes some great reels for the money as does Ross and Orvis.

Take care of your feet and body. Buy good waders and boots. Take care of your eyes too, buy polarized sunglasses. They're pretty a much a necessity on the stream. Use a net that has rubber netting. The mesh is a _You-Know-What_ to get hooks out of. Learn stream entomology and invest in tying flies. It'll save you a ton of money on buying overpriced flies.

As for advice, always keep a spare rod in your truck because you will break one. Always put wax on your ferrules, it'll be a heck of a lot easier to break apart after a good day fishing. Practice your casting in your yard any chance you get, and always use a practice leader. Keep your feet out of the water if you can and if you must to get closer to your casting area, find a good rock to hide your feet behind. Stealthiness is your best friend. I see too many guys that aren't catching fish and they truly believe it is the fly, when in reality it is their casting, presentation and their carelessness in the stream, that is keep them from catching fish.

I'm sure I'll think of more later. I can't help you with any other kind of fly fishing but if it's done on Mountain Streams or Smallmouth Rivers, I'll try to be of any assistance that I can.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 29, 2016)

IvyThicket said:


> I grew up in the NC Mountains and fly fished there my entire life. I'll give you what I've learned over the years of trout fishing. Trout fishing around here is less to do with the rod/reel and fly choice and more to do with your casting ability and presentation. I also put more stock in the line than I do rod and reel. As NCHillbilly stated, choose a reputible company but don't overbuy. Cabelas makes some great rods as does Redington, Orvis Echo, TFO, etc. Lamson also makes some great reels for the money as does Ross and Orvis.
> 
> Take care of your feet and body. Buy good waders and boots. Take care of your eyes too, buy polarized sunglasses. They're pretty a much a necessity on the stream. Use a net that has rubber netting. The mesh is a _You-Know-What_ to get hooks out of. Learn stream entomology and invest in tying flies. It'll save you a ton of money on buying overpriced flies.
> 
> ...




Im mostly going to be saltwater fishing for reds and whatever else hits. I live very close to the coast. I already have waders and plenty of Costa's. My fly fishing experience is very very limited though. I will he ordering a rod outfit in the next couple of weeks since the weather has been so nice down this way.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2017)

let us know what you decide on and how it works out for you


----------

